# Humble Bundle cookook deal



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...net_bookbundle&linkID=&utm_content=cta_button

Good deal on an interesting selection of cookbooks, alcohol guides and food oriented travel books.

I'll be getting this one. Remember, you pick how much this is worth to you within certain limits and you can adjust how much of your payment goes where.


----------

